# Sudden death from an accident



## Tamsyn (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so heartbroken I don't know what to do. 

We came to Wales yesterday, my dogs first holiday. 

We arrived, I took him on the beach for a wee. He was splashing in the sea. We took him in my aunties apartment whilst we were bringing bags in from the car.. when all of a sudden I saw something from the corner of my eye and I heard a yelp. Archie walked over to us in the car park. He had fallen/jumped out a 3 storey window. 

He just collapsed on the floor and he couldn't keep his tongue in. I wanted to scream and cry but nothing came out. 

We got him to the nearest vets but they called 3 hours later to say they couldn't save him. 

I don't know how I'm supposed to drive 4 hours home without him to an empty house, full of his things. 

I don't know how to cope or what to do.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, and to hear the vets could do nothing for him. Losing a pet is always very hard to come to terms and cope with, losing one so sudden in such circumstances must be even harder to bare. I am so sorry.

The blue cross have a pet bereavement service, you can talk to a councillor by telephone or via email, maybe something like this may help you. The details are on the link below.

https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-bereavement-support


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

So sorry to hear this, devastating to lose him so suddenly. Sending virtual hugs. X


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So, so sorry, what a tragic accident. I have a morbid fear of open windows since one of my son's friends lost his little brother the same way. 
No other words.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How desperately tragic and sad.

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Caroline Bell (Mar 14, 2017)

so so sorry and reading your post i feel so much for you and how you must feel.this is the time you would need support from your family and friends to help you get through this especially when you go home. keep in touch and let us know how you are getting on and just take each day as it comes .take care of yourself carolinex


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened. 

Run free, Archie


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry, what a terrible thing to happen, and so sad.
Thinking of you. Take care.x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

How absolutely terrible for you, we are all I am sure so saddened to read this you must be inconsolable so sorry xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a awful thing to happen. I hope your friends and family will give you support. We are also here if you need to talk. xx


----------

